
IBM is catching up with Microsoft and Amazon - blueant
https://www.forbes.com/sites/panosmourdoukoutas/2019/07/20/ibm-is-catching-up-with-microsoft-and-amazon/#57e091b774a8
======
hans1729
>On Wall Street, that is.

/thread

